# Strange things you see other cyclists do?



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

Just wondering what strange things you come across while out for a ride?
Today I came across another cyclist wearing his helmet on backwards... I can't see how you couldn't tell? He had no clue it was backwards either... A little weird. But then again, I usually see this once a year... So, maybe it's not so strange?
What have you seen other cyclists do lately that make you think?


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

I see alot of kids biking around texting. Also saw a guy last fall with his cycling shorts inside out It was 6:30 in the morning though


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

guys with aero bars in full tuck with all the kit riding at 8mph


----------



## rigelstar (Nov 12, 2011)

M.J. said:


> guys with aero bars in full tuck with all the kit riding at 8mph


Without being in full tuck and lack of aero bars he kept falling over due to lack of speed to remain balanced so cut the poor guy some slack.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

wave to me


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

M.J. said:


> guys with aero bars in full tuck with all the kit riding at 8mph


I was on the Big Island of Hawaii last summer. I saw a guy riding on the highway near Kona. He was on a high-end Cervelo TT bike, complete with aero bars, riding in the full tucked position, of course. He was wearing flip-flops, baggy board shorts and a XXL T-shirt. I just drove by and gave him a "hang loose".


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Triathlons


----------



## Schmack (Mar 25, 2009)

I would say may fav also has to be the slow motion aero bar guy!

Next favorite is the t-shirt inside the bibs!


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

Last week, I saw a guy riding along while holding the neck of an acoustic guitar in downtown DC during rush hour. Oh, and his apparent GF running blocker for him. She was all over the road.


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

Oh, and on a MUT a few weeks ago, there was a guy riding a three wheeler recumbent while smoking a pipe.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

I like the super-upright townie bikes with huge riser handlebars (or inverted road handlebars) and MTB bar-ends.


----------



## ronf100 (Jan 16, 2012)

Surfers carrying a surfboard in San Francisco headed for Ocean beach. Fortunately, it wasn't a windy day.


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

TimV said:


> I was on the Big Island of Hawaii last summer. I saw a guy riding on the highway near Kona. He was on a high-end Cervelo TT bike, complete with aero bars, riding in the full tucked position, of course. He was wearing flip-flops, baggy board shorts and a XXL T-shirt. I just drove by and gave him a "hang loose".


You know, I'm so jealous of anyone lucky enough to be riding in Hawaii, that they can wear anything they want.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

People with the road bars turned upside down is about the weirdest cycling related thing I've seen, but the weirdest thing I've seen by far has been a guy sitting in the middle of the bike path giving his dog a shave. Another cyclist was coming the other way and we gave each other a WTF look.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

helmet buckled around handlebars.

helmet on head, but unbuckled.

helmet buckled around camelbak.

helmet on rear rack.

helmet on top of cowboy hat.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2012)

I saw a dude on a old '90s era road bike in street clothes, one hand on the bars, carrying what appeared to be a brand new polished titanium road bike frame in his other hand


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Riding barefoot, with platform pedals wrapped in duct tape. Same guy, bought a new Allez, and duct taped over every Specialized logo on the bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

This:


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Herkwo said:


> Just wondering what strange things you come across while out for a ride?
> Today I came across another cyclist wearing his helmet on backwards... I can't see how you couldn't tell? He had no clue it was backwards either... A little weird. But then again, I usually see this once a year... So, maybe it's not so strange?
> What have you seen other cyclists do lately that make you think?


She doesn't see anything wrong with wearing a helmet backwards.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

V.Rossi46 said:


> I mean where else would you logically keep your GU?! Duh!


----------



## V.Rossi46 (Jan 3, 2012)

robdamanii said:


> This:


I mean where else would you logically keep your GU?! Duh!


----------



## Longhair-NL (Mar 31, 2012)

TimV said:


> I was on the Big Island of Hawaii last summer. I saw a guy riding on the highway near Kona. He was on a high-end Cervelo TT bike, complete with aero bars, riding in the full tucked position, of course. He was wearing flip-flops, baggy board shorts and a XXL T-shirt. I just drove by and gave him a "hang loose".


What is wrong with that? To me that makes way more sense because during race day when they are in the proper cycling outfit, the person would be more aerodynamic while using the same amount of power. That would equate to faster speeds than someone who trains without adding wind resistance.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> This:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> This:


Well....the guy is obviously on the B side of the laundry cycle. Tough break. His mistake is that he ended up on the B side the same day of an organized ride - a serious faux pas. When I'm on the B side, I make sure I'm ride'n country roads nobody else is ride'n.


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

A guy riding his lowrider beach cruiser backwards. He was sitting on the handlebars, facing the rear wheel.

A guy riding a homemade "tall bike".

I've seen some other Burning Man type contraptions, but the most badass bike of all time was the Drum Bike. It used to make occasional appearances at the monthly Second Saturday art festival.

People riding bikes with no tires or different-sized wheels, like a 20" in the back and a 26" in the front.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow- have not seen the inside-out shorts. I have seen the bibstraps-over-the-jersey or jacket look though. Pretty humorous.



tihsepa said:


> Triathlons


lol! :thumbsup:


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Gimme Shoulder said:


> Well....the guy is obviously on the B side of the laundry cycle. Tough break. His mistake is that he ended up on the B side the same day of an organized ride - a serious faux pas. When I'm on the B side, I make sure I'm ride'n country roads nobody else is ride'n.


You guys are way too rough. I mean--you never got dressed in the dark before? :lol:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

mpre53 said:


> You guys are way too rough. I mean--you never got dressed in the dark before? :lol:


You'd have to be an idiot to not realize you're smearing chamois cream on something other than your chamois.

And just looking down when you get out of the car would be enough to remind you.


----------



## Litespeed_96 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Shorts inside out*

Here's a picture that was posted a couple of months ago...


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Whenever I find a pair of shoes I like, I will generally buy two pair - one black and one brown. Often getting dressed in the dark, to keep the Mrs happy, I have, in fact, gone to work with one brown and one black shoe before. I do, however, make an extra special effort not to commit that, oh so easy to do without knowing you did it, fashion blooper, and wear my bibs inside-out.


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

rearviewmirror said:


>


This one is the best!!! He must have needed a drink......


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

rearviewmirror said:


>


I don't drink milk often, but when I do it must be fresh... Stay thirsty my friends.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

Yesterday I passed a dude with the biggest M-dot tattoo I had ever seen. It's like he went to a tattoo parlor and asked for the largest one that would barely fit on the back of his calf. It needed to be recognizable from a hundred meters away. I'll bet dollars to donuts that he is the those toolbag triathletes that refer to themselves as an "ironman," as if staggering across the line in under seventeen hours confers a title on you like being knighted by the Queen. You talk to them and they say pompous crap like, "I'm training to be an Ironman." Not, "I am training for an Ironman triathlon." But, "I am training to be an Ironman." 

He was slow.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Gimme Shoulder said:


> Whenever I find a pair of shoes I like, I will generally buy two pair - one black and one brown. Often getting dressed in the dark, to keep the Mrs happy, I have, in fact, gone to work with one brown and one black shoe before. I do, however, make an extra special effort not to commit that, oh so easy to do without knowing you did it, fashion blooper, and wear my bibs inside-out.


Easy solution to the shoe problem is tie the laces of the matching color shoes together.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Easy solution to the shoe problem is tie the laces of the matching color shoes together.


Yeah, but then he would be tripping all the time.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

redondoaveb said:


> Yeah, but then he would be tripping all the time.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

robdamanii said:


>


Welcome back, Rob :thumbsup:


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Well that's tough to do with slip-ons.

Actually, do that once or twice, and the grief you get cures you. Has not been an issue for 35 years now.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Gimme Shoulder said:


> Well that's tough to do with slip-ons.
> 
> Actually, do that once or twice, and the grief you get cures you. Has not been an issue for 35 years now.


If it were me, I would probably put the slip ons on the wrong feet. I remember doing it as a kid.


----------



## Rustyrus (Nov 21, 2011)

trailrunner68 said:


> Yesterday I passed a dude with the biggest M-dot tattoo I had ever seen. It's like he went to a tattoo parlor and asked for the largest one that would barely fit on the back of his calf. It needed to be recognizable from a hundred meters away. I'll bet dollars to donuts that he is the those toolbag triathletes that refer to themselves as an "ironman," as if staggering across the line in under seventeen hours confers a title on you like being knighted by the Queen. You talk to them and they say pompous crap like, "I'm training to be an Ironman." Not, "I am training for an Ironman triathlon." But, "I am training to be an Ironman."
> 
> He was slow.


HAHA...Jealous much? 

Never done one but if you ride a century, swim a few miles and run a marathon in the same day.....you can call yourself whatever you want.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

Rustyrus said:


> HAHA...Jealous much?
> 
> Never done one but if you ride a century, swim a few miles and run a marathon in the same day.....you can call yourself whatever you want.


You are not doing this right. You are supposed to use the word "hater" before before making baseless and patently stupid allegations of jealousy, use "hater" another time, then finish off with starry eyed praise of how it is so hard to ride a 112 miles in eight hours then walk a marathon that telling the world about it with a giant tattoo is modest compared to owning a non-work wardrobe that consists entirely of triathlon t-shirts.


----------



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

redondoaveb said:


> If it were me, I would probably put the slip ons on the wrong feet.


Were these someone else's feet, or do you have more than two?


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

i saw someone, the other week, that had bike shorts over jeans. i had to check twice to make sure i was seeing correctly.


----------



## Boyoungirl (Apr 29, 2012)

wow! its amazing !!!!!!


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Haven't seen anything too ray that comes to mind right now. I do see a guy riding a bike with a motorcycle helmet. I see him a lot.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

thalo said:


> i saw someone, the other week, that had bike shorts over jeans. i had to check twice to make sure i was seeing correctly.


Maybe he was a never-nude like this guy:


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

trailrunner68 said:


> You are not doing this right. You are supposed to use the word "hater" before before making baseless and patently stupid allegations of jealousy, use "hater" another time, then finish off with starry eyed praise of how it is so hard to ride a 112 miles in eight hours then walk a marathon that telling the world about it with a giant tattoo is modest compared to owning a non-work wardrobe that consists entirely of triathon t-shirts.


Yes, the tattoo was probably a bit over the top, just like the fixie rider I saw the other day with "campagnolo" tattooed in cursive on their bicep, but if they want to toot their own horn for completing an ironman then I'm going to give them credit. Do you honestly know many people who are out of shape but have done an ironman just to say they did it? Yes, people ride centuries in 8 hours and think it's a big deal, or walk a marathon and put a 26.2 sticker on their bumper, but in my experience the only people that do full Ironmans as opposed to sprint or olypmic tris are a little crazy and generally very athletic. Maybe the guy with the tat that you passed was cooling down or taking the bike for a test ride after some change?


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Since riding an imperial century I often refer to myself as a Centurion. On my back I have a massive tat of a Roman centurion riding a TT bicycle. He is depicted with a teardrop helmet with horsehair plume, a skintight tunic and cleated sandals.Gotta be historically and athletically accurate y'know.


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

A downtown crit race a few weeks back, some idiot jogger started jogging down the middle of the course where there were no barricades. The dude had no idea until he became the rock in the middle of the river of cyclists. Lucky no one got hurt.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

redondoaveb said:


> She doesn't see anything wrong with wearing a helmet backwards.


I used to do what when I was 4.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Litespeed_96 said:


> Here's a picture that was posted a couple of months ago...


They nicknamed him "BA" for "Baboon Ass".


----------



## BigTex_BMC (Dec 30, 2011)

I've seen some cyclists crash, this strikes me as odd, I thought staying upright on the bike was a pretty important part of cycling.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

I've got another -- to those who think riding a fixie without brakes is bad, I recently saw a _unicyclist_ riding on the road leaving a laundromat carrying a load of laundry in a hamper-backpack  

A couple guys sitting at the bus stop (I was walking on the sidewalk at the time) said "this clown wouldn't live 5 minutes in New York".

(I live in Arizona)


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

I have on several occasions seen guys on $8k, super-light bikes with a 2lb radio mounted (and blaring.)

Less weird, but weird is all the folks I see trying to push the biggest gear they can - spinning 45rpm or so.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Pitts Pilot said:


> Less weird, but weird is all the folks I see trying to push the biggest gear they can - spinning 45rpm or so.


I see this all the time over here- old Italian geezers with tree-trunk legs climbing long grades in the big ring. I spin up to them, think how weird it is, the grade steepens, then they power away and drop me.


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

There's a guy in the Denver area that rides a High Wheel down the Cherry Creek MUT while wearing cycling shorts/tops printed to look like an suit/tux. I swear he had a tophat, monocle, and pipe when I saw him once. 



rider9 said:


> Oh, and on a MUT a few weeks ago, there was a guy riding a three wheeler recumbent while smoking a pipe.


----------



## jamesaka2 (Mar 16, 2012)

My father had a team mate in the 80s who'd light a cigar when near the front of the peloton, & then begin to puff on it when at the very front of the group. Mind you this was in every race, lol, supposedly a lot of people would be upset over this.


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

I can imagine why... To say nothing of the stench, imagine having a big chuck of hot ash flying into your eye at speed if you aren't wearing glasses. I'm surprised that whatever sanctioning body held those races didn't immediately ban that practice or ban him from their races.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

The guys who wear baggy shorts over their real cycling shorts. 
I think they are so modest that they don't want you to see something.


----------



## Paralizer (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm always "amused" when I see people riding no helmet and no hands down the road with ear buds in. I figure eventually Darwin will catch up with said individuals.


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

Quiet part of a ride. Nothing to listen to but the birds etc. I'm stopped a my regular break spot and I hear loud yelling. Over a slight rise in the road this guy comes riding by cursing a blue streak "get the f$%k out of my life you worthless piece of sh1t" and other creative fun things. I'm thinking he's bat sh1t crazy and ready to bail when I see his ear piece tied to the phone mounted on the bars. He glances at me as he goes by but continues on with his tirade into the distance. 

Regular helemt violations, the one that bugs me is the family ride where the dad doesn't where the helmet but makes all the kids do so (while heading off onto a MTB ride, not road or path). I've seen and been part of too many helmet cracking adventures at this one park so it does happen.

The backward helmets are always worth some giggles. 

Dual front brakes on a tandem. Disc and V. I talked to the guy about it and it made some sense since the bike was made for cargo loads vs just the two people. If it works, it works.


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

qatarbhoy said:


> Since riding an imperial century I often refer to myself as a Centurion. On my back I have a massive tat of a Roman centurion riding a TT bicycle. He is depicted with a teardrop helmet with horsehair plume, a skintight tunic and cleated sandals.Gotta be historically and athletically accurate y'know.


Post a pic. that sounds interesting.

Does he have Posca bottles on the bike? :thumbsup:


----------



## The English Hacker (May 30, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago I saw a guy in my neighbourhood riding his bike with no hands on the bars...because he was carrying a dog in both arms! It looked to be about 25lbs.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

siclmn said:


> The guys who wear baggy shorts over their real cycling shorts.
> I think they are so modest that they don't want you to see something.


A lot of cyclist purposely do this wearing baggy cargo shorts/pants and baggy T-shirts to create more drag/resistance for training.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

The backwards helmet always cracks me up. Look closer at that same rider and you bet you'll find more goofs. The other day, I spotted a backwards-helmetted, 10 psi mtn-bikin', heal-pedaling woman riding with the seat post jammed so low she looked like she was on a trike.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Keoki said:


> A lot of cyclist purposely do this wearing baggy cargo shorts/pants and baggy T-shirts to create more drag/resistance for training.


You've got my entrepreneurial wheels spinning. How about a small drag chute for training. You could keep it in a conformal backpack while warming up and pull a discrete carbon fiber D-ring to deploy. This will sell like hotcakes!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

The strangest thing I've seen -- and I see it all the time -- is cyclists riding in traffic when it's nearly dark dressed all in black with no lights.


----------



## 67caddy (Nov 4, 2009)

Guy riding RAGBRAI with no seat or seatpost. He rode everyday, the entire distance standing up. Day three I went by him and said "why no seat?". Sounding rather iritated, he said "I just hate sitting down, I'ld rather stand". Guess he got that a lot. Someone riding a bike without a seat is no big thing, but 3 to 5 hours everyday for a week. Another RAGBRAI siting, guy trailering a 16 ft canoe with his bike (loaded with his camping and fishing gear). He went the whole week. He said downhills were worse than uphills. Also said he only started with the idea of doing first three days, but decided to do the whole thing. You wanna see strange sh*t? Go ride RAGBRAI.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

siclmn said:


> The guys who wear baggy shorts over their real cycling shorts.
> I think they are so modest that they don't want you to see something.


I do that when I'm riding into town and around town to run errands. Believe me, people at the Circle K don't need to see dumpy old me sportin the lycra! Plus the baggies have pockets. But I wear my bibs underneath, and don't wear the baggies if I'm not mixing with the riff-raff.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Camilo said:


> I do that when I'm riding into town and around town to run errands. Believe me, people at the Circle K don't need to see dumpy old me sportin the lycra! Plus the baggies have pockets. But I wear my bibs underneath, and don't wear the baggies if I'm not mixing with the riff-raff.


I'm with you. If I'm doing a casual ride with the buddies and know that we'll be stopping a lot and hanging with the general public I'll wear baggies. Serious rides get the lycra.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Calling their mommies when they have a flat to take them to an LBS to get the tire fixed.


----------



## Dersnap (Mar 28, 2012)

I was riding on the weekend and around here there is a lot of these hybrid geeser bikes. They are sort of like a mountain/hybrid bike and very popular with the older 60+ crowd. Though that in itself is nothing too special I was pretty much stuck dead laughing when one of the bikes had a pair of clip on aero bars, pointed straight up and being used as some sort of steering device. One of the things you have to see to believe.


----------



## Dersnap (Mar 28, 2012)

p.s. My colleagues think I am nuts because anytime I thing of this I burst out laughing.


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

Dersnap said:


> I was riding on the weekend and around here there is a lot of these hybrid geeser bikes. They are sort of like a mountain/hybrid bike and very popular with the older 60+ crowd. Though that in itself is nothing too special I was pretty much stuck dead laughing when one of the bikes had a pair of clip on aero bars, pointed straight up and being used as some sort of steering device. One of the things you have to see to believe.


That does sound pretty funny


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

Dersnap said:


> I was riding on the weekend and around here there is a lot of these hybrid geeser bikes. They are sort of like a mountain/hybrid bike and very popular with the older 60+ crowd. Though that in itself is nothing too special I was pretty much stuck dead laughing when one of the bikes had a pair of clip on aero bars, pointed straight up and being used as some sort of steering device. One of the things you have to see to believe.


I just laughed imagining it. Some peoples kids......


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Bill2 said:


> You've got my entrepreneurial wheels spinning. How about a small drag chute for training. You could keep it in a conformal backpack while warming up and pull a discrete carbon fiber D-ring to deploy. This will sell like hotcakes!


Also a good brake assist for coming up to a light in traffic as a poseur move


----------



## Dersnap (Mar 28, 2012)

Trower said:


> I just laughed imagining it. Some peoples kids......


I think more like 70+ years old these Volks where.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Dersnap said:


> I think more like 70+ years old these Volks were.


It's good you made that correction. You better be careful throwing around age references on this board, because there are a bunch of us 60+ guys still enjoying riding road bikes, and we plan to keep doing it for quite a while more ;-)


----------



## Dersnap (Mar 28, 2012)

JCavilia said:


> It's good you made that correction. You better be careful throwing around age references on this board, because there are a bunch of us 60+ guys still enjoying riding road bikes, and we plan to keep doing it for quite a while more ;-)


Age has nothing to do with mental age I am afraid 
Very many older riders here in seriously good shape, and its great to see. I plan on it also even though I am just under the 40 bracket.


----------



## Yolajeff (Aug 24, 2011)

ronf100 said:


> Surfers carrying a surfboard in San Francisco headed for Ocean beach. Fortunately, it wasn't a windy day.


Hey, I used to do this when I lived in Santa Barbara.


----------



## curtdawg6 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm new here and this caught my attention. A few months ago I was doing some mountain biking on a moderately technical trail and came up on a guy riding a full suspension mountain bike--- with clip on areobars. My only guess is he wanted to look ridiculous in the transition area AND on the trail.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

curtdawg6 said:


> I'm new here and this caught my attention. A few months ago I was doing some mountain biking on a moderately technical trail and came up on a guy riding a full suspension mountain bike--- with clip on areobars. My only guess is he wanted to look ridiculous in the transition area AND on the trail.


Either that or he uses his bike for commuting and has found the aero bars to be valuable and comfortable for long windy miles on the road.... and he doesn't feel like putting them on and off just for syle points.


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

deleted


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I wondering about something...howbeit quite strange. If a person found a rim that would fit perfectly onto a railroad track rail, and mounted a pair of them onto a bike, would they be able to pedal the rails?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

froze said:


> I wondering about something...howbeit quite strange. If a person found a rim that would fit perfectly onto a railroad track rail, and mounted a pair of them onto a bike, would they be able to pedal the rails?


From wikipedia, coefficient of rolling resistance:
...
0.0022 to 0.005 -- production bicycle tires at 120 psi (8.3 bar) and 50 km/h (31 mph), measured on rollers
0.0003 to 0.0004[17] "Pure rolling resistance" Railroad steel wheel on steel rail


Steel is real :thumbsup:


----------



## philipw33 (Jan 29, 2012)

i havent seen these in person but i thought they were strange and funny.

Back-Up Barz - Promo Video - FULL - YouTube


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

philipw33 said:


> i havent seen these in person but i thought they were strange and funny.
> 
> Back-Up Barz - Promo Video - FULL - YouTube


Look at at 3:40 -- the "backup bars" cite as a feature the fact that they offer 3x as much space to mount crap like televisions for riders to to entertain themselves with instead of watching the road -- you don't even have to be a car driver anymore to be a distracted road user


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

tarwheel2 said:


> The strangest thing I've seen -- and I see it all the time -- is cyclists riding in traffic when it's nearly dark dressed all in black with no lights.


Black kit is strange in daylight too. Why try to be the unseen in traffic?

I pity the kidneys and sacrolic joint of the riders I see with bare skin between tights and jacket in 5 C.


----------



## midschool22 (May 3, 2012)

Last week, I seen an older gentleman on a trike while carrying this on his back. He must like his Cheetos.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

TimV said:


> I was on the Big Island of Hawaii last summer. I saw a guy riding on the highway near Kona. He was on a high-end Cervelo TT bike, complete with aero bars, riding in the full tucked position, of course. He was wearing flip-flops, baggy board shorts and a XXL T-shirt. I just drove by and gave him a "hang loose".


Could have just been a DUI heading to work, not wanting to show up in front of his bros in lycra.


----------



## tntyz (Nov 6, 2011)

froze said:


> I wondering about something...howbeit quite strange. If a person found a rim that would fit perfectly onto a railroad track rail, and mounted a pair of them onto a bike, would they be able to pedal the rails?


Do a google search for "railbike".


----------



## zidane339 (May 5, 2012)

M.J. said:


> guys with aero bars in full tuck with all the kit riding at 8mph


this made me LOL


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

PhotonFreak said:


> Look at at 3:40 -- the "backup bars" cite as a feature the fact that they offer 3x as much space to mount crap like televisions for riders to to entertain themselves with instead of watching the road -- you don't even have to be a car driver anymore to be a distracted road user


WTH is all this crap?!

View attachment 256398


----------



## Slimie (Mar 24, 2012)

And why is it all facing the wrong way?

Hi everyone, first post!

-Simon


----------



## OwegoRoadie (Dec 5, 2011)

Slimie said:


> And why is it all facing the wrong way?


this!


----------



## Dersnap (Mar 28, 2012)

I can just see it now, someone with these backup bars cutting their head off when they crash or hit a bump.

Just to add to my post and crutdawgs observations.... I was riding home the other day and yet again saw another MTB'r riding with aero bars. I became so used to seeing this I just never mentioned it before. Sometimes East Germany really is East.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

http://www.copenhagenize.com/2012/05/getting-carried-away.html


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

PhotonFreak said:


> Look at at 3:40 -- the "backup bars" cite as a feature the fact that they offer 3x as much space to mount crap like televisions for riders to to entertain themselves with instead of watching the road -- you don't even have to be a car driver anymore to be a distracted road user


and they're facing forward....FAIL


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I forgot, I did see something strange a cyclist was doing about 35 years or so ago.  He was coming down a slight down hill at about 25 to 30 mph and he started to "dance" with his bike by standing and sitting and weaving the bike sharply left to right, left to right. Maybe a quarter of a mile into this weird dancing thing his front wheel collapsed due to turning it too sharp and he flipped over on his fancy Ciocc bike. Fortunately neither he or the bike was seriously injured, just some scrapes and bruises on him, and a destroyed front wheel and scuffed up a skewer, a pedal, saddle and handle bar. 

He seemed stoned with a slight hint of the old funny weed on his person when I got near him, then I asked him what he thought he was doing, he said it was fun to weave back and forth while he was humming some song (I forgot the song's name) in his head. Then he just started laughing about it.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

The strangest thing I have seen, rather than stupid, was a guy riding a bicycle with the pedals oriented in the same direction. Both feet were down at the same time and up at the same time. My brain, after a nice 50 mile training ride, rebelled at even thinking what cycling on such a rig would be like.


----------



## rigelstar (Nov 12, 2011)

WaynefromOrlando said:


> The strangest thing I have seen, rather than stupid, was a guy riding a bicycle with the pedals oriented in the same direction. Both feet were down at the same time and up at the same time. My brain, after a nice 50 mile training ride, rebelled at even thinking what cycling on such a rig would be like.


Must have been a kangaroo


----------



## LeroyLeMans (Feb 26, 2008)

I've seen bibs on the outside of a jersey while riding a $6000 bike... Big WTF moment.


----------



## xj bmx (Jun 12, 2009)

Wouldent call them cyclests all the little hood rats around my area love to put the seats of their 20"ers as high as they go and the bars as far forwad to nearly touch the front tires.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

WaynefromOrlando said:


> The strangest thing I have seen, rather than stupid, was a guy riding a bicycle with the pedals oriented in the same direction. Both feet were down at the same time and up at the same time. My brain, after a nice 50 mile training ride, rebelled at even thinking what cycling on such a rig would be like.


Hmm...maybe the guy was a genus! I've read many articles on how to develop a smooth pedal stroke, and they all say the same thing, practice with using only one pedal, meaning one foot is entirely off the pedal and you spin with the other foot, then after about 30 minutes or so you switch. Maybe this guy figured he could do the same thing except do it while using both feet at the same time? Just a thought.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

WaynefromOrlando said:


> The strangest thing I have seen, rather than stupid, was a guy riding a bicycle with the pedals oriented in the same direction. Both feet were down at the same time and up at the same time. My brain, after a nice 50 mile training ride, rebelled at even thinking what cycling on such a rig would be like.


Power/rotor Cranks fools.


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

I saw a guy carrying a cup holder with two not large coffee. If he wrecks, getting scalded will add insult to injury.


----------



## tran.300 (May 12, 2012)

Saw a guy (actually friend I cycle with...) lock his elbows but still try to stay that way in the drops!


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

supraholic said:


> I saw a guy carrying a cup holder with two not large coffee. If he wrecks, getting scalded will add insult to injury.


No, problem. He will claim the coffee was too hot and sue.


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

trailrunner68 said:


> No, problem. He will claim the coffee was too hot and sue.


Nice! Would it be the cup holder's manufacturer's fault or the cup?


----------



## drfriend1978 (Jul 28, 2011)

I got slated the other day just for changing into the little ring as I got to the lights. Apparently I am still a newbie...


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

tran.300 said:


> Saw a guy (actually friend I cycle with...) lock his elbows but still try to stay that way in the drops!


are you friends with alessandro ballan? ;-D


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

drfriend1978 said:


> I got slated the other day just for changing into the little ring as I got to the lights. Apparently I am still a newbie...


If you meant small front chain ring, then yeah, they'd be nice but still call you on that.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

drfriend1978 said:


> I got slated the other day just for changing into the little ring as I got to the lights. Apparently I am still a newbie...


We've discussed this in another thread but I still don't see why shifting down into the small chainring at a stoplight is a newbie thing. I think guys that stay in their big chain ring and struggle to start look like idiots...


----------



## cpecrivaine (Jul 8, 2011)

A guy riding a Wal-Mart "mountain bike" with 3T carbon aero bars on it.


----------



## Joeallen312 (May 12, 2012)

This is hillarious


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

supraholic said:


> Nice! Would it be the cup holder's manufacturer's fault or the cup?


Follow the deep pockets! I.e. sue the biggest company of the two. Creative lawyers could even go for the bicycle manufacturer (no warning label on the use of a cup holder for coffee etc.).


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

supraholic said:


> Nice! Would it be the cup holder's manufacturer's fault or the cup?


Both will be at fault so the claim money will be larger and both parties, the injured and the attorney, can make more money. Then in turn this will increase the cost of the cup holder and the cup to future buyers to offset the cost of the settlement, so you and I get to pay more for the products.


----------



## Dozer (Mar 25, 2012)

I live in China (not a big city like Shanghai, but a "small" one in Guangxi) and have seen some pretty crazy stuff. Hard to know where to begin.

Most people on 1 bike was 4.
All sorts of construction stuff (think full set of power tools)
head from a butchered hog
seeing bikes 2 up with the passenger riding side saddle is very common
on the phone and texting while riding through town is, unfortuantely, common (and suicidal, imho)

But, the trikes, scooters and motorcycles are where they really go nuts. Pretty amazing how big of a load a little 125 can haul.

Every ride out of town you see something you couldn't imagine.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

The other day I riding on our local river trail, tons of people, cyclist, walkers, runners, ext..... Anyway, a really attractive female was up ahead about forty yards jogging. It was cool out and she was wearing jogging shorts and a windbreaker. Just as she approached the entrance to a mtb trailhead that connects to the bike path, she came to an abrupt halt, starts ripping off her windbreaker and runs into the entrance to the trail. She might have ran in five or ten yards, yanked down her shorts and proceeded to have the worst diarrhea I've ever heard. It sounded like someone pouring out a bucket of chicken guts on the ground. She was super hot too, and I wanted to ask if she needed help, but what do you say?!


----------



## ksm279 (Dec 23, 2007)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> The other day I riding on our local river trail, tons of people, cyclist, walkers, runners, ext..... Anyway, a really attractive female was up ahead about forty yards jogging. It was cool out and she was wearing jogging shorts and a windbreaker. Just as she approached the entrance to a mtb trailhead that connects to the bike path, she came to an abrupt halt, starts ripping off her windbreaker and runs into the entrance to the trail. She might have ran in five or ten yards, yanked down her shorts and proceeded to have the worst diarrhea I've ever heard. It sounded like someone pouring out a bucket of chicken guts on the ground. She was super hot too, and I wanted to ask if she needed help, but what do you say?!


Time to add some imodium and some wet ones to your saddle bag....perfect icebreaker!


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Andrew L said:


> We've discussed this in another thread but I still don't see why shifting down into the small chainring at a stoplight is a newbie thing. I think guys that stay in their big chain ring and struggle to start look like idiots...


Uhmm, there's this thing called a "rear derailleur". You might use that from time to time.


----------



## mtor (Mar 1, 2007)

Trower said:


> I see alot of kids biking around texting. Also saw a guy last fall with his cycling shorts inside out It was 6:30 in the morning though


I see people texing and biking a lot now. Its the norm


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I was climbing a hill on my bike, and a car with two guys with mountain bikes on the back went by. They slowed down and the passenger hollered out to me "you should shift gears dude you'll wreck your knees like that". I was on my singlespeed at the time. So maybe to someone else I was "that guy" but they didn't pay attention very close


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> The other day I riding on our local river trail, tons of people, cyclist, walkers, runners, ext..... Anyway, a really attractive female was up ahead about forty yards jogging. It was cool out and she was wearing jogging shorts and a windbreaker. Just as she approached the entrance to a mtb trailhead that connects to the bike path, she came to an abrupt halt, starts ripping off her windbreaker and runs into the entrance to the trail. She might have ran in five or ten yards, yanked down her shorts and proceeded to have the worst diarrhea I've ever heard. It sounded like someone pouring out a bucket of chicken guts on the ground. She was super hot too, and I wanted to ask if she needed help, but what do you say?!


I would have whipped out the cell phone and started taking pictures and video, making sure the shutter noise was on. I would have then rode away hollering "you're on my FB wall thanks honey!".


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

Pirx said:


> Uhmm, there's this thing called a "rear derailleur". You might use that from time to time.


I use it frequently... But I still don't understand why starting on my 50t is better. I typically will start on my 36t up front and 24t in the rear. It makes it easier especially if the stop is on a hill. Please explain why it is more beneficial to start in the large chain ring.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Andrew L said:


> I use it frequently... But I still don't understand why starting on my 50t is better. I typically will start on my 36t up front and 24t in the rear. It makes it easier especially if the stop is on a hill. Please explain why it is more beneficial to start in the large chain ring.


In the flat it should be no problem starting in the big ring somewhere in the middle/upper half of the cassette. I usually end up starting somewhere around 53x21 or so. But I will start swearing when I have to start in 53x15...  

If you're up a hill, then you should be in a suitably low gear already, so the issue is moot there, too.

It's not "more beneficial", but it's a needless hassle shifting up a half dozen gears when you can easily just get going with what you have.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

Pirx said:


> In the flat it should be no problem starting in the big ring somewhere in the middle/upper half of the cassette. I usually end up starting somewhere around 53x21 or so. But I will start swearing when I have to start in 53x15...
> 
> If you're up a hill, then you should be in a suitably low gear already, so the issue is moot there, too.
> 
> It's not "more beneficial", but it's a needless hassle shifting up a half dozen gears when you can easily just get going with what you have.


On the flats without wind I'll typically start on 50/21. If there's headwinds, or If the road is an gradual incline, or a flat at the base of a hill shortly before an incline, I'll start out in ~36/17 or lower. 
If, OTOH I'm at a stop shortly before a descent, IMO it makes a lot more sense to get started in something like 36/15, then once the road tips downward, shift the front to the 50 to get going instead of messing around with skipping 4 gears in the rear.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I can't believe this has evolved into people scrutinizing the "correct" gear to start off from a stop. The correct gear is whatever it takes for you to take off easily, even if shifting is required 15 feet into the start. Tell me it's too much trouble to move that hand over and snick up a few gears sheesh.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

nOOky said:


> I can't believe this has evolved into people scrutinizing the "correct" gear to start off from a stop. The correct gear is whatever it takes for you to take off easily, even if shifting is required 15 feet into the start. Tell me it's too much trouble to move that hand over and snick up a few gears sheesh.


Someone needed to say it...


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

My gear selection is so automatic after 40 plus years of shifting I don't even think about it! Different roads, grades, wind, etc play all into what gear I will go into when stopping and restarting. To say one gear to start out on is the best gear for all situations and for all people is pure nonsense.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Strange things I see other cyclists do?

Argue online over the silliest things.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Strange, but in a good way http://youtu.be/fPn4fDqL7f8


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Rogus said:


> Strange things I see other cyclists do?
> 
> Argue online over the silliest things.


This wins.


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

Pirx said:


> Uhmm, there's this thing called a "rear derailleur". You might use that from time to time.


Well said...the newbies can use their 28 or even 32. If you can't spin that at a stop with the big chain ring in the front then something is wrong.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

This ... :thumbsup:


----------



## RIL49 (Apr 27, 2012)

tazzmacd said:


> This one is the best!!! He must have needed a drink......


Holy cow!!


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

flatsix911 said:


> This ... :thumbsup:


How tall is that guy???


----------



## ronf100 (Jan 16, 2012)

Marin county, Descending on Alexander Dr into Sausalito and getting passed by a guy with a cockatoo on his shoulder. He had to doing at least 30mph. The bird had taken the position of a bird of prey diving (stoop?). It was enjoying the whole thing without having to do a bit of work, save for holding on to his owner's shoulder. I caught up with them at a stop light, said "good morning" and the bird started making motions that he wanted to check out my shoulder! Funniest sight ever.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Cockatoos rock, but African Greys FTW.


----------



## al0 (Jan 24, 2003)

Helmet :mad2:


Oxtox said:


> helmet buckled around handlebars.
> 
> helmet on head, but unbuckled.
> 
> ...


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

qatarbhoy said:


> Cockatoos rock, but African Greys FTW.


African Greys rock! We have one and she is a hoot!


----------



## biketom5 (Oct 24, 2010)

Last weekend seeing a young boy of maybe 10 texting while riding his BMX bike. When I passed him I reminded him that texting while riding is not a good idea. He kept texting.
:hand:


----------



## nacnac3 (Dec 27, 2002)

Personally I'm a fan of the rich guys all decked out in Assos gear and a $15k custom bike who cant make it up the hill and have to stop for a breather. 

Hopefully they keep going and someday realize what that bike can actually do.


----------



## Slimie (Mar 24, 2012)

nacnac3 said:


> Personally I'm a fan of the rich guys all decked out in Assos gear and a $15k custom bike who cant make it up the hill and have to stop for a breather.
> 
> Hopefully they keep going and someday realize what that bike can actually do.


Hey, that's me! Well, apart from the Assos and the bike. And being rich.

BUT, just this week I made it up the "widowmaker" without a breather (or 'stopping for a drink' as I prefer it to be seen...).

I did keep going and I am beginning to realise what we can do.

-Simon


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

philipw33 said:


> i havent seen these in person but i thought they were strange and funny.
> 
> Back-Up Barz - Promo Video - FULL - YouTube


At 1:00 --- is he riding a "Honky Tonk" bike? Sweet!


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Clipped_in said:


> Someone needed to say it...


Na-ahh- the little chain ring is better!..... 
--No way! - the BIG chain ring is best! 
IS NOT!
--IS TOO!


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

rider9 said:


> African Greys rock! We have one and she is a hoot!


And no doubt also a squawk, a train whistle, a mobile phone ring tone, a wook-wook, a range of words, etc etc.

Living with an African Grey is like sharing your home with an adolescent 4-year-old.


----------



## Nickk (Oct 24, 2011)

siclmn said:


> The guys who wear baggy shorts over their real cycling shorts.
> I think they are so modest that they don't want you to see something.



I do that when I ride to the lake to do some shore fishing. I feel it's acceptable since I'm wearing a backpack with a 2-piece rod sticking out of it


----------



## dnmoss (Jun 27, 2008)

mountain bike with aero bars


----------



## al0 (Jan 24, 2003)

dnmoss said:


> mountain bike with aero bars


Quite typical in Germany (for commuting).


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

*...or are you just glad to see me?*



Nickk said:


> I do that when I ride to the lake to do some shore fishing. I feel it's acceptable since I'm wearing a backpack with a 2-piece rod sticking out of it


Yes, of course, by all means, wear bicycle shorts under your pants to prevent the rod from sticking out. Perfect reason.


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

qatarbhoy said:


> And no doubt also a squawk, a train whistle, a mobile phone ring tone, a wook-wook, a range of words, etc etc.
> 
> Living with an African Grey is like sharing your home with an adolescent 4-year-old.


No squawks. She farts, belches, coughs, whistles, sings, dances, clears her throat, says a number of funny things (Okey dokey dokey doh, Work your butt, Baby [her name is Baby], Hello, Heeellllllooooo, door creaks, the sound of pouring a glass of water from a pitcher, flossing teeth (when we are flossing or sometimes just cause), fusses in an unknown language [when we are having a "discussion" - which usually makes us start laughing], Uh huh....

She keeps us entertained.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Rogus said:


> Strange things I see other cyclists do?
> 
> Argue online over the silliest things.


Rogus FTW!


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

rider9 said:


> No squawks. She farts, belches, coughs, whistles, sings, dances, clears her throat, says a number of funny things (Okey dokey dokey doh, Work your butt, Baby [her name is Baby], Hello, Heeellllllooooo, door creaks, the sound of pouring a glass of water from a pitcher, flossing teeth (when we are flossing or sometimes just cause), fusses in an unknown language [when we are having a "discussion" - which usually makes us start laughing], Uh huh....
> 
> She keeps us entertained.


Awesome, my in-laws' Greys (who came from the Congo and still live in east Africa) do the same sort of things. "Okey dokey dokey doh" and "the sound of pouring a glass of water from a pitcher" seem to be universal!


----------



## nacnac3 (Dec 27, 2002)

Slimie said:


> Hey, that's me! Well, apart from the Assos and the bike. And being rich.
> 
> BUT, just this week I made it up the "widowmaker" without a breather (or 'stopping for a drink' as I prefer it to be seen...).
> 
> ...


Good! Keep going! 

I dont mean to discourage, just find it funny that some spend so much $$ on something they arent sure they even want to do yet. 

Keep riding!


----------



## Slimie (Mar 24, 2012)

nacnac3 said:


> Good! Keep going!
> 
> I dont mean to discourage, just find it funny that some spend so much $$ on something they arent sure they even want to do yet.
> 
> Keep riding!



I didn't spend much, and I agree, it does seem a bit silly to splash out £1000's but I bet it's easy (if you've the resources) to get caught up in an orgy of equipment thinking it'll make you faster or fitter or something! 

I'll stick to my bargain Allez for now and as you suggest, keep riding!
:thumbsup:
-Simon


----------



## strohman (Apr 7, 2006)

Someone beat me to it with a bird story! 
I recently saw a middle aged guy on a mountain bike riding with a parrot on the middle of his handlebars. I was too stunned to actually say anything, but I watched him ride by.
A few days later I was telling a friend of mine this story and his wife said that she had seen him also at a public ride. When she commented on his bird, the guy picked up the bird and said, "Why don't you ride with him." He then put the parrot on her handlebars and left it there. I guess he caught up with her at the end of the ride to retrieve his parrot.


----------



## Triggrr (Dec 4, 2011)

I bet the seat hurt those board shorts..............


----------



## ILikeBond (May 18, 2012)

This - a grown dude wearing an 11 year old girl's stuffed lion backpack.

I can't post images or links yet, but if you want to see, here's the url

img840.imageshack.us/img840/5244/lionbackpack.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

dnmoss said:


> mountain bike with aero bars


I know some people who actually use aero bars on longer-distance mountain bike tours. The aero-bars are used for long stretches riding on paved or dirt road. Same idea as why MTB suspensions have lockout etc. to make the bike more efficient to ride on long straight stretches in between the technical stuff.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

ILikeBond said:


> This - a grown dude wearing an 11 year old girl's stuffed lion backpack.
> 
> I can't post images or links yet, but if you want to see, here's the url
> 
> img840.imageshack.us/img840/5244/lionbackpack.jpg


Wow, that guy must be a Predator.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

ILikeBond said:


> This - a grown dude wearing an 11 year old girl's stuffed lion backpack.
> 
> I can't post images or links yet, but if you want to see, here's the url
> 
> img840.imageshack.us/img840/5244/lionbackpack.jpg



View attachment 258248


That's really creepy...


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Andrew L said:


> That's really creepy...


That's not the Lion's tail either /\ /\ /\...


----------



## brianvosburgh (May 17, 2012)

Smoking - Literally. Passed a dude this morning on the WO&D who stopped for a smoke. Cycling gear, bike, a good sweat... And herfing on a Marlboro. I was still sucking wind from a bug that took a tour of my lungs, can't imagine smoking while riding.


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

This happened this week. I was on a trip to Denver. At the Denver Airport, while I was heading for the baggage claim, I saw a guy carrying two wheels. They weren't in a bag or container, just loose. He was inside the security area.

Really? Carry on wheels? Would they even fit in an overhead bin?


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

I passed a guy this morning on a long climb. He was really struggling, this leaning way forward, looking like he was about to fall off the front of the bike. His Jersey was too small and riding up, and apparently his shorts were too small as well because they were riding DOWN. I would have seen about 6 inches of crack, except he was wearing a pair of tighty whities under his cycling shorts. 

I can't imagine how uncomfortable that would be!


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Strange things you see other cyclists do?

Criticize the newbies. Sad, but it happens. Most have been really cool, but there are a few with attitudes for whatever reasons. They must have been the cool kids in high school.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

skhan007 said:


> Strange things you see other cyclists do?
> 
> Criticize the newbies. Sad, but it happens. Most have been really cool, but there are a few with attitudes for whatever reasons. They must have been the cool kids in high school.


There always seems to be a lot of that around here. Well said.


----------



## al0 (Jan 24, 2003)

He at least stopped.
Couple of times I have seen cyclist smoking literally while riding - and they were riding century (more precisely RTF, a German analog of centuries).


brianvosburgh said:


> Smoking - Literally. Passed a dude this morning on the WO&D who stopped for a smoke. Cycling gear, bike, a good sweat... And herfing on a Marlboro. I was still sucking wind from a bug that took a tour of my lungs, can't imagine smoking while riding.


----------



## Stuart B (Feb 26, 2006)

I once saw a lad on a bmx with a phone each hand texting both at the same time off the bars riding the wrong way down a one way street. Skilz!


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

Last weekend a guy showed up to a group ride on a $15k Pinarello Dogma 60.1 with DI2 wearing top of the line gear (Kask helmet, Sidi Genius 6.6 shoes, full Assos kit,etc) and got dropped hard within the first 30 minutes. At least he looked the part, right??


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

brianvosburgh said:


> Smoking - Literally. Passed a dude this morning on the WO&D who stopped for a smoke. Cycling gear, bike, a good sweat... And herfing on a Marlboro. I was still sucking wind from a bug that took a tour of my lungs, can't imagine smoking while riding.


I can only think of this:


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

All the cool kids smoke


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Staying on topic, with mountain bikes...people that have their bar ends going straight up? Never could figure out how that even works for them


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Stop at red lights and stop signs....


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

EuroSVT said:


> Staying on topic, with mountain bikes...people that have their bar ends going straight up? Never could figure out how that even works for them


All the workmen on bikes here do that... so that they can use the top of the bar-ends as an even higher sit-up-and-beg riding position. At least they're not actually going MTBing like that.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

Andrew L said:


> Last weekend a guy showed up to a group ride on* a $15k Pinarello Dogma 60.1 with DI2 wearing top of the line gear (Kask helmet, Sidi Genius 6.6 shoes, full Assos kit,etc) and got dropped hard within the first 30 minutes*. At least he looked the part, right??


Was he given the heads up on what the pace of the ride is? 

...and I hope he at least looked like he was in shape


----------



## tjeepdrv (Sep 15, 2008)

There's a guy with a beach cruiser here that has ape hanger bars on it. Not in place of the regular bars, but on top of them. He can choose which set of handle bars he uses...


----------



## straightsixZ (Jun 13, 2012)

ive seen cyclist wearing sandals

i wore my sandals one time, slipped , fell forward on frame and dragged for a little while, never again


----------



## Lhorn (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok.....the guy on the Pinarello with the great hair and the pearly white bar tape smoking does look pretty cool.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

The other day I saw a girl out on a ride, full kit cruising along on a "fitness" bike - the strange thing was she had a very expensive Louis Vuitton back pack on.


----------



## Slimie (Mar 24, 2012)

EuroSVT said:


> All the cool kids smoke


Ah, Mario!


----------



## chiasticon (Aug 23, 2011)

asciibaron said:


> wave to me


ah, i love nod/wave snobs. 

weirdest thing i've seen: a guy stop his ride on a local bike path to squat down, put his bike over his head and start doing squat thrusts with it up there, grunting and groaning. he also has an aero helmet/bars, carries WAY more gels/bars in his jersey then he possibly needs and likes to say "coming up up up!" when passing people on the bike path. definitely a triathlete.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Andrew L said:


> Last weekend a guy showed up to a group ride on a $15k Pinarello Dogma 60.1 with DI2 wearing top of the line gear (Kask helmet, Sidi Genius 6.6 shoes, full Assos kit,etc) and got dropped hard within the first 30 minutes. At least he looked the part, right??


I bet he couldn't fix a flat.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Every July when all the yellow jerseys come out on the bike path. The best is the really fat guy wearing the polka dot jersey. 

I like the guys with aero bars on their mountian bikes too. That's a good look.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

> Every July when all the yellow jerseys come out on the bike path. The best is the really fat guy wearing the polka dot jersey.


They're just doing their part of being visible. I'd rather see those than people who wear solid black jerseys. I could care less if they're the usual frail cyclist or the fat weekend warrior.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

B05 said:


> They're just doing their part of being visible. I'd rather see those than people who wear solid black jerseys. I could care less if they're the usual frail cyclist or the fat weekend warrior.


I read "yellow jersey" as TDF race leader style jerseys, not fluorscent yellow-green "dork vest" jerseys like I often wear when riding at dusk / dawn / nighttime conditions

Back in my competitive running days we used to train doing by running up long climbs on fire roads, often shared with MTB rides. We got into a bit of a competition on one climb with a "polka dot jersey" guy. We ran past him, he sped way up and re-passed us then got tired and got passed again. He caught back up to us after the roadway started to tip downward though. Every time we passed one antoher we made sure to call out "on your left"


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Another tale of the W&OD in Northern VA....

A couple of years ago, I was commuting home, and this dude is laying across the path doing sit ups! He was taking up half of the width of the path, and had his feet in the grass on the side of the path. This was on the side I was riding on. For a quick second, I thought about bunny hopping across his neck. It's a good thing there wasn't someone coming the other way.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

drinking olive oil from a test tube for max calories (I guess)

riding a unicycle with skis on back (riding up to earn some turns)

riding an old 70's bike with shifters on bottom bar with tube socks and vans, no bar tape and a playing card in the back spokes (and holding his own on a steep climb here in CO)


----------



## scorchedearth (Mar 22, 2012)

brianvosburgh said:


> Smoking - Literally. Passed a dude this morning on the WO&D who stopped for a smoke. Cycling gear, bike, a good sweat... And herfing on a Marlboro. I was still sucking wind from a bug that took a tour of my lungs, can't imagine smoking while riding.


Been there, done that.

Happily not a smoker anymore however.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

rider9 said:


> No squawks. She farts, belches, coughs, whistles, sings, dances, clears her throat, says a number of funny things (Okey dokey dokey doh, Work your butt, Baby [her name is Baby], Hello, Heeellllllooooo, door creaks, the sound of pouring a glass of water from a pitcher, flossing teeth (when we are flossing or sometimes just cause), fusses in an unknown language [when we are having a "discussion" - which usually makes us start laughing], Uh huh....
> 
> She keeps us entertained.


And they bite the hell out of your hands when they get moody or hormonal.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> Another tale of the W&OD in Northern VA....
> 
> A couple of years ago, I was commuting home, and this dude is laying across the path doing sit ups! He was taking up half of the width of the path, and had his feet in the grass on the side of the path. This was on the side I was riding on. For a quick second, I thought about bunny hopping across his neck. It's a good thing there wasn't someone coming the other way.


It's all about them in that neck of the woods. To hell with other people.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> Another tale of the W&OD in Northern VA....
> 
> A couple of years ago, I was commuting home, and this dude is laying across the path doing sit ups! He was taking up half of the width of the path, and had his feet in the grass on the side of the path. This was on the side I was riding on. For a quick second, I thought about bunny hopping across his neck. It's a good thing there wasn't someone coming the other way.


Bunny hop? I would have just done enough to get the front wheel off the ground then run him over...not really, but the thought of sure would have crossed my mind.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

Not strange, more like gross:

Why is it that none of the fat, hairy, sweating-like-a-bull old dudes riding slowly on bikes seem to own even one jersey or t-shirt? Cover it up fellas, PLEASE!


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

EuroSVT said:


> Staying on topic, with mountain bikes...people that have their bar ends going straight up? Never could figure out how that even works for them


Straight up bar ends I see all the time (in fact, when I first started riding, I did the same  )

Some, though, actually angle the bar ends BACK, and with the big L-bend bar ends, they are actually in the way of grabbing the handlebars! Meaning, they could not easily grab the brakes or shift, and to put your hands on the normal bars meant having your wrist at a very awkward angle. Having worked in a shop, I saw this a lot more often than you'd think.


----------



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

I also like to shift down via chainrings vs cogs when coming to a stop sign, etc. Much simpler, cleaner getaway, especially when I'm on my 12-sp with friction-shifters on the downtube. No fumbling around, just throw the l/h lever all the way and be done with it.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I did see something weird and learned what I saw was even weirder, and to be quite honest when I first saw this person last year I didn't think much about other then "she" looked like a ugly overweight professional wrestler. But then I was talking to another rider just today when "she" rode by, and he happened to live near this "woman" and knew "her" for several years before "she" was a "she"! So this heshe rides their bike on the bike path wearing woman's cycling clothes. From now on when I see this person it will creep me out.


----------



## Purt (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Actually the heshe I saw was far far grosser then that image and that image is gross enough.

Actually the heshe face was similar to this one: Google Image Result for https://listverse.files.wordpress.com/2007/09/jocelynwildenstein-1.jpg

I can't find a body shot to do it justice.


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

robdamanii said:


> This:


Hahaha this one wins


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

Saw another guy riding on the rim with no tire on the rear wheel.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

^ What's amazing was you were barely catching up with the guy! And he jumped the curb with no problem. We don't need no stinkin tires.


----------



## ldotmurray (Jun 15, 2009)

siclmn said:


> The guys who wear baggy shorts over their real cycling shorts.
> I think they are so modest that they don't want you to see something.


I don't know about you but I charge people to see my package. But seriously for me it's psychological. I don't want to become a MAMIL. I'm only fighting the inevitable.


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

froze said:


> ^ What's amazing was you were barely catching up with the guy! And he jumped the curb with no problem. We don't need no stinkin tires.


Oh no, I was holding back, believe me! I didn't want him to see me holding a camera, so I stayed far enough back that he didn't notice it when he turned his head a couple times.

Like the first no-tire rider I posted in this thread, this guy was carrying a spare tire on his bike. No tube though.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

freighttraininguphill said:


> Oh no, I was holding back, believe me! I didn't want him to see me holding a camera, so I stayed far enough back that he didn't notice it when he turned his head a couple times.
> 
> Like the first no-tire rider I posted in this thread, this guy was carrying a spare tire on his bike. No tube though.


I figured that, I was just messin with you and everyone else! But he did seem to be going along at a good clip especially considering he had no front tire. I found it also amazing that once he jumped that curve he turned the bike, I would have thought with no tire and just bare steel on the cement the bike would have slipped out from under him. Too bad I don't have a bike to trash so I could try riding with no tires!


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

froze said:


> I figured that, I was just messin with you and everyone else! But he did seem to be going along at a good clip *especially considering he had no front tire*. I found it also amazing that once he jumped that curve he turned the bike, I would have thought with no tire and just bare steel on the cement the bike would have slipped out from under him. Too bad I don't have a bike to trash so I could try riding with no tires!


I was pretty impressed too. Good bike handling skills! :thumbsup:

EDIT: After looking at the video again, he does have a front tire (it's white on a pink or lavender rim). That's what I thought when I first saw him, but I had to double-check when you mentioned it. Definitely no rear tire though.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

A lady talking animatedly on her city bike, with no visible companion. At first I thought she was on her bluetooth, but as she rode by, I spotted the cute bambino in a rear child carrier, smiling and laughing as his Mama entertained him.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

siclmn said:


> The guys who wear baggy shorts over their real cycling shorts.
> I think they are so modest that they don't want you to see something.


I do that, not often but it happens. Like today, got in from a long hot ride only to find no beer in the fridge, throw on some baggies and roll to the beer store. I live in Tennessee, so going into places with long hair, shaved legs, rocking lycra, might get your butt kicked


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the vid FreightTrain...couldn't stop laughing. Would have tossed you a rep on that, but have to wait out that 24h rule


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Andrew L said:


> We've discussed this in another thread but I still don't see why shifting down into the small chainring at a stoplight is a newbie thing. I think guys that stay in their big chain ring and struggle to start look like idiots...


There's an annoying stigma that if you're not in the big ring, you're not fast. There's a weekly ride I do where several of the guys brag that they are doing climbs in the big ring... I climb faster than all of them despite being heavier than all of them. And then they ask me why I spend so much time in the small chainring - umm because it's faster.


----------



## XLNC (Feb 6, 2012)

people who ride the wrong way on one-way streets, when the mating "right-way" street is only a 10 second ride away......


----------



## Antonelli (Jul 4, 2004)

TimV said:


> I was on the Big Island of Hawaii last summer. I saw a guy riding on the highway near Kona. He was on a high-end Cervelo TT bike, complete with aero bars, riding in the full tucked position, of course. He was wearing flip-flops, baggy board shorts and a XXL T-shirt. I just drove by and gave him a "hang loose".


It could've been professional surfer Laird Hamilton. He lives in Hawaii and rides.


----------



## Schlitzer (Jun 21, 2012)

rider9 said:


> Oh, and on a MUT a few weeks ago, there was a guy riding a three wheeler recumbent while smoking a pipe.


Well that's Multiple use. LMAO


----------



## Schlitzer (Jun 21, 2012)

From the MUT :

New girl ~ 30 y/o on the trail this year, Riding a Seven. she's a regular , see her on it all the time. Full drops, always, never out of them. Ever. Averages around 7-8 mph and cadence of about 30. Always looks like she's about to grunt one out, or is really working to keep it in. She's a wave/smile/nod snob too 

Dude About 60 yrs. old , 6'5", with iconic handlebar mustache on freaky fast speed roller blades drafting a guy on bike at over 20mph for miles. Dude looks like Rollie Fingers on juice. 

Guy rides his bike with dog leash wrapped around handle bars ... One of those retractable 30' clothes line things. 

There's a guy that rides a recombinant trike hand cycle that usually averages 20-21 mph. Legs seem to be fine, he walks around carrying that thing in the parking lot, jumps up and down out of back of truck etc. 

Saw a guy with a cat poking its head out of his jersey a couple weeks ago.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

This is strange:


----------



## lucyfek (Sep 1, 2009)

How about using aero bars for a backpack rack - quite a novel idea, seemed to work for commuting, definitely faster than 8mph


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

I was out this AM and saw a woman biking with surgical mask (covers nose and mouth- similar to what the dentist wears). Couldn't figure that one out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

skhan007 said:


> I was out this AM and saw a woman biking with surgical mask (covers nose and mouth- similar to what the dentist wears). Couldn't figure that one out.


I've seen people out riding and running with full respirators for likely the same reason -- pollen allergies.


----------



## bob.satan (Jun 2, 2011)

two of the strangest I have seen

- on an offroad multi day tour, one older retired gentleman, on a freeride bike with time trial bars. I asked why and he said that he likes to hit his local national parks fire trails and cruise, and then will need the suspension for some of the downhill bits

- last week at the Singapore National TT champs, in the masters, one bloke on an old town bike, flat bars, steel, with fenders, it looked like it weight 20kg (40 pounds?). the winner finished the 35km in 47minutes, he finished 47 minutes behind. he was just cruising along in the sun and a stiff headwind (one way)


----------



## habu987 (May 14, 2012)

I unfortunately didn't get to see it in action, but yesterday morning I saw a dude pushing what appeared to be a unicycle with aero bars and a balloon tire (like in nhluhr's picture above, but about 2 times as big).

I nearly ran into the light pole because I gave the dude a triple take.

Thinking about it, I can't even fathom how that would work.


----------



## ColoColo (Jun 1, 2009)

A guy stop me yesterday when I was coming back from my 4th of July ride. It was begining to rain so I said "hurry up, its raining what do you want?"

"Would you help me get that fridge out of my apartment and put it in that pick up truck?"

Wait, let me think...


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

al0 said:


> Quite typical in Germany (for commuting).


Lived there for nine years in the 90s-I can recall a handlebar mount for a U Lock so you could use it as an aerobar.


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

Speaking of aerobars, on the local MUT there's a guy in a full aerotuck sporting a full face MTB downhill helmet.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Bremerradkurier said:


> Lived there for nine years in the 90s-I can recall a handlebar mount for a U Lock so you could use it as an aerobar.


That's actually a good idea assuming you could dismount it and use it as a lock when you went somewhere.


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

deleted


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Duuuude. Your saddle's not level.


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

Roll up to a stoplight. Stop because the light is red. Sit there for 2 minutes, and they obviously decide "screw this I'm riding through" for the light to turn green for them when they're 3/4 of the way through.


----------



## youngmth (May 22, 2012)

I take light rail to work in the morning probably 2 or 3 days a week. I take my bike with me so I can ride home. There is this guy who I see on the train almost every morning, who recently started to carry a new bike with him. It's a hybrid bike with some type of suspension fork and a beach cruiser handle bar. What's strange is that the fork is turned 180% so the stem instead of sticking forward is sticking backward towards the saddle. And the handle bar, is positioned between the front tube and seat tube. The bike seems to be the right size for him so I am not sure how he ride with cockpit that's half of what it should have been, letting alone how the fork angle/trail geometry is messed up.


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

nhluhr said:


> This is strange:


Team Surly meets Backdraft (Donald Sutherland in the orange)?


----------



## MS150Rider66 (Apr 30, 2009)

Here in Orlando,Fl. the funny thing I see quite alot is umbrellas tied to the bikes for when it rains.That is dangerous I have to say.Why even ride?But of course,those are not true cyclist.Those are the ones who break all the laws and ride against traffic which really ticks me off!


----------



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

taralon said:


> Roll up to a stoplight. Stop because the light is red. Sit there for 2 minutes, and they obviously decide "screw this I'm riding through" for the light to turn green for them when they're 3/4 of the way through.


I'll add to that, from a ride I was on yesterday: 

Give a long speech about safety and stopping at lights and signs. Then routinely roll into the middle of an intersection (against the light) and act astonished when the motorists are pissed off!


----------



## scorchedearth (Mar 22, 2012)

After eating breakfast in Corning, NY on our way to visit family in Toronto, we saw a guy riding his bicycle, smoking a cigarette, drinking a coffee, and carrying a fishing rod.

He only stopped the bike to answer his phone.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

scorchedearth said:


> After eating breakfast in Corning, NY on our way to visit family in Toronto, we saw a guy riding his bicycle, smoking a cigarette, drinking a coffee, and carrying a fishing rod.
> 
> He only stopped the bike to answer his phone.


The inability to answer the phone while riding proves he's not a true cyclist.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

My favorite are the people who flip their drop bars upside down. After that it would have to be the backwards forks.


----------



## grandprix (Jul 8, 2012)

This guy, Lionel, pops up from time to time in the same parking lot and does this for hours. Lately he has been working batons in the show.

Random guy rides bike backwards everyday!! - YouTube


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I use to see a guy on a MUT in Philly. He would carry a little dog in a back pack. The dogs head would be sticking up on his shoulder. I talked to him one time and he told me he takes the little guy with him all the time. The dog looked like it was really enjoying the ride.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

skhan007 said:


> I was out this AM and saw a woman biking with surgical mask (covers nose and mouth- similar to what the dentist wears). Couldn't figure that one out.


That was the "norm" when I was in Korea. Always left me wondering what the locals knew that I didn't


----------



## caad105 (Jul 19, 2012)

out of the saddle while downhill


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

caad105 said:


> out of the saddle while downhill


 Maybe they were just getting their butt out of the saddle?


----------



## caad105 (Jul 19, 2012)

Not sure what was happening, but it was a 9% downhill grade, and this fellow was sustaining himself out of the saddle like it was a climb.


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

Bumpy road.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't know about that. I wouldn't do it, but if you have a decade+ of descending skills (yes mountain biking) it's just a good chance to stretch, especially if you buried yourself on the way up.


----------



## desertgeezer (Aug 28, 2011)

ronf100 said:


> Surfers carrying a surfboard in San Francisco headed for Ocean beach. Fortunately, it wasn't a windy day.


That's how we got to the beach when I was growing up in So. Cal.

Some guys made surfboard trailers that they towed behind their bikes. That's back when a surfboard was over 9 feet long.


----------



## Red Brixton (Apr 4, 2012)

The people in aero position going slow are just working on their technique. You gotta work at it. Or so I've been told.


----------



## Sveeggy (Jul 25, 2012)

Bremerradkurier said:


> Speaking of aerobars, on the local MUT there's a guy in a full aerotuck sporting a full face MTB downhill helmet.


LOL......That's great!!!!


----------



## ldotmurray (Jun 15, 2009)

Too funny. This is why people look at cyclists like we are retarded. A little prevention goes a long way.


----------



## amflyer (Mar 4, 2004)

We would all be riding with the chamois on the outside of the shorts where it belongs if the dude that invented 'em didn't put them on inside-out on his first ride.


----------



## DanRC (Apr 4, 2012)

I saw someone riding with the forks mounted backwards.

I've seen a couple people riding bikes with a 26" wheel on one end and a 16" wheel on the other.

While commuting home recently I rode behind a very petite woman on a road bike in what looked like the 53/12 combo. There were a lot of stop lights and I watched her struggle for some time. It was so painful to watch I almost offered to fix her bike (it was making a lot of noise like the derailleurs were broken.)


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## maxfrm (Jan 15, 2012)

Sweet chopper bike, needs a white wall on the front though


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

At the college I attended, there was a road bike frequently parked on the rack with its bars turned 90 degrees up so the brake levers were pointing straight up. One afternoon I pulled out my allen set and straightened them. They stayed straightened.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Arm warmers + sleeveless jersey


----------



## Maurits (Aug 25, 2012)

That's what I do, I haven't got the money to buy a longsleeve jersey


----------



## profpenguin (Mar 1, 2012)

Saw a guy riding pulling a flatbed bike trailer with is golden retriever sitting on it. The dog looked like royalty, sitting perfectly still, looking straight ahead, completely ignoring the human peasants. It was like it was riding in the back of a limo.


----------



## dwt (Apr 2, 2002)

Undecided said:


> Arm warmers + sleeveless jersey


Tri-geek chic. 

Quoting Lennard Zinn, "that's about as sketchy as riding behind a triathlete in a Cat 4 crit."


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Maurits said:


> That's what I do, I haven't got the money to buy a longsleeve jersey


Why did you buy a sleeveless jersey instead of a short-sleeve jersey?


----------



## JS1965 (Oct 29, 2012)

I would disagree whole heartily about not going into an easy gear when coming to a stop when u r in clip-ins....

Pedal up a steep hill and stop on top with traffic behind, to the left, right and coming at u and tell me its a good idea to be in a harder gear when leaving on a grade...

Just a stupid thing to say, IMO go into whatever gear makes it easier for you.


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> This:


Holy shnikees....I know I'm far from the coolest thing on two wheels when I go out, but this photo made me spit my evening Scotch all over the laptop......


----------



## Bevo (Dec 26, 2012)

Years ago we met up at the top of Cypress Mountain in Vancouver for some crazy extreme downhill riding, lots of jumps, skinny and steep terrain..

I was that guy... yup!

Forgot my shoes and rode in flip flops and hit every jump and skinny on the way down!
It was pretty funny, full face helmet, body armour and the toes just hanging out in the wind.

That was pretty dumb...


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Liquigas Jersey with BMC shorts.


----------



## rdtindsm (Jan 16, 2013)

The things I were going to post have all been said, mostly. Like somebody has said, do RAGBRAI, you’ll see it all. He beat me to the guy with no saddle. 

The competence of the typical rider has increased exponentially since day one. Then it wasn’t uncommon to come to the top of a hill and have to pull into the wrong lane because there was a group smoking while their bikes were parked on the road using kickstands. 

People in third world countries using bikes for utilitarian purposes get very creative about what they carry and how. Chickens, several mattresses, local balloon salesman.

This extends to motorbikes. Not uncommon to see a whole family on a motor scooter. A manager at a place that I worked had just been to visit a factory in China and was showing pictures. He showed one of someone on a scooter coming out from behind a telephone pole. He asked what we thought was behind the pole, and there wasn't a hint from the picture. Being a sophisticated world traveler, I said three people. Wrong – four.


----------



## cmtbiz (Jan 8, 2013)

Its called Dashboard!! LOL



Andrew L said:


> WTH is all this crap?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

